# LE CONTRAT DE DEFIANCE DARTY IPAD 2



## fab31 (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai fait l'acquisition chez Darty à Portet sur Garonne d'un ipad 2 64 Go Wifi, il y a 6 jours, et après dès l'allumage de mon nouveau jouet j'ai rapidement vu 1 pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran.
Pas grave, chez darty, ils ont le contrat de confiance : le consommateur est au coeur de leur stratégie...
Et bien, après discussion avec le responsable des retours, ils n'appliquent pas de politique satisfait ou remboursé (!) contrairement aux autres enseignes : Auchan, Carrfefour, la FNAC. Bref, je me sens floué, j'étais certain de récupérer un avoir et ainsi d'avoir un nouvel ipad neuf. Au lieu de ça, j'ai indiqué qu'il y avait un pixel mort et maintenant mon ipad 2 est parti au SAV !
Bien entendu, chez DARTY, on ne prête pas de matériel pendant l'immobilisation du sien ... ce serait trop d'attention envers les clients
je m'adresse à vous pour savoir si vous connu une situation similiaire, et si je dois insiter auprès du magasin pour obtenir un échange (ou avoir).
Merci de vos commentaires.
Fabien


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juin 2011)

Que dit Apple de cette situation et de ce comportement ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2011)

Et que dit le contrat de confiance de Darty ?


----------

